
Ask HN: How to learn relational database - navyad
I&#x27;m a application developer using django, since most of the stuff learn happens behind Django&#x27;ORM.<p>So i&#x27;m looking to learn relational database, so that i can design better database system.<p>Can anybody guide what approach should be taken ?
======
brudgers
My favorite introductory book is _Database Systems: The Complete Book_ , by
Hector Garcia-Molina, Jeff Ullman, and Jennifer Widom. The first edition is
probably good enough and usable used copies are often available for less than
$10 online.

In terms of interacting with relational databases directly, I've found
SQLite's command line interface [the command sqlite3] very lightweight. A
potential bonus of 'sqlite3' is running it against SQLite databases for
applications already on your machine...be careful though.

Good luck.

------
paukiatwee
You can get started using [https://pgexercises.com/](https://pgexercises.com/)
, which focus on Postgres

------
navyad
One more thing , what could be the important concepts which should be covered
?

